# American Idol "Top 9 results show" 4/7/2011 *spoilers



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Time for someone to get the boot.

Seacrest says it might be a "shocking result".

Rock medley with the top 9.

Ford music video.

Russell Brand... meh...

Results time.

Lauren is safe
Casey is safe
Stefano is in the bottom 3.

Performance by Constantine Maroulis "Unchained Melody".

More results.

Scotty is safe.
Paul is safe... UGH!
Pia is in the bottom 3.

LOL top 9 on TMZ.. too funny.

More results.

James is safe.
Haley is safe.
Jacob is in the bottom 3. I believe his little comment contributed to that.

I think its a toss up really as to who goes tonight.

Iggy Pop performance. Is this guy for real? VFTW's newest contestant? 

Okay time for final results.

Jacob is safe.
Stefano is safe.
Pia is going home... Still wish you used the save judges?? Also America hates hot chicks that can sing.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, in my office pool I currently hold 8th place when it comes to guessing the bottom and eliminated correctly. 

As I said last night, my votes are:
Paul, Stefano and Lauren with Paul going home.

I'm the only one that thinks Paul will be eliminated. All others in the pool think it will be either Jacob or Stefano that gets the boot. 

Stefano eliminated? Possible. But Jacob getting the boot? While I would love to see that happen, I think his fan base is too great for him to be eliminated for at least 2 more weeks. As far as the bottom 3, the only person NOT chosen by anybody in my office pool is Casey. 

Now, on with the show.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

I really hope it will be Jacob that goes home.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

63 year old men should keep their shirts on.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well that's about the biggest bunch of BS since Daughtry's boot. Wonder if the judges are sorry now they used the save on Casey.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

my picks last week were Stafano and Pia, so I can't complain.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

No complaints here. I never got the love for Pia. 

Well, just one complaint - I couldn't FF fast enough past shirtless dude.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow.

Pia isn't my favorite, but really?

Paul is STILL there, and Pia is gone? 

REALLY?!?!?!?!?!?

Meanwhile, I love Iggy Pop (been a fan for more years than I would like to confess) - highlight of the night for me!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Doesn't bother me to see her go home, though I would have rather seen a number of others go home first (Paul, Jacob, Stefano). She seemed technically perfect but she never moved me--she was boring to the Nth degree.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Pia definitely wasn't my favorite but it is a shock to see her go home so soon. Some of the guys needed to go before her.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

America is full of a bunch of effing idiots. 

First Casey and now Pia get voted out? Really? Paul is Safe? Jacob insults the audience and is safe? Stefano oversings yet another song and is safe? 

I guess it is no wonder why I don't listen to the music that is "popular" anymore because apparently talent does not win out over flash. Who needs talent when you can auto-tune?

I blame the judges!! Many times, in the past, when they criticized people those people wound up in the bottom 3. When you don't criticize any of them you can't be shocked or upset that America didn't choose your favorite.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Travesty.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Constantine - why? Couldn't they get someone else?

Iggy Pop is a pioneer of rock n roll and I was a fan and while I hope I look that good at his age - on the other hand - i think a hip replacement may be in his near future.

Pia.
I agree there are many who should be voted off before she was - but it kindof cracked me up how 'shocked' and upset everyone was. I laughed.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Iggy looks AMAZING for 63! And his moves haven't changed all that much through the years - maybe a little slower, but pretty much the same!


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Absolutely no reason to keep watching.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

They did her a favor. The winners are jinxed anyway.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree Pia was a good singer, but she was sooooo booooooorrrrrinnnnggg. Having her gone won't cause me to alter my viewing habits one bit.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

They never should have wasted that save on Casey! I think once this season is over I'm done with it. I should have learned last year when Lee won.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I agree Pia was a good singer, but she was sooooo booooooorrrrrinnnnggg. Having her gone won't cause me to alter my viewing habits one bit.


I liked looking at her.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I liked looking at her.


:up::up:


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

*Oh happy day! * Am I in an alternate universe? My hero, Iggy on Idol letting his freedom flag fly? Amazing, amazing - don't get me wrong, I understand that Idol fans don't get him. He definitely is not main-street AI material.

*Pia going home was GREAT for AI long in the long run* - and even though they all suck and would not be on this show if they had what it takes, I think there were several others that should have gone long before Pia. But a systematic problem with the judging has started to rear it's ugly head.

Poor Jennifer with the teary eyes. Well maybe if she (and the rest of the judges) actually judged these people instead of saying how great everyone is, the 13 year old girls could be swayed into voting some the lesser talents out first? According to what the judges were telling the viewers, EVERYONE was just amazing yesterday. But still someone needs to be voted off and with no direction from the expert judging panel, that could be a non-voting person 18-49 demo favorite.

Lopez was the one constantly saying how great Stefano was, even today, when Randy said his opinion did not change after viewing the tapes and that Stefano was rough at the beginning yesterday, hardly tough love, she said he was crazy.

Then Pia gets voted out over Stefano and she is shocked? Amazing. So she wanted Stefano to go? Then she needs to be a judge and not be a cheerleader. Why the love for Stefano and the tears when he stays? Poor Stefano, should he feel bad because he beat out Pia?

Not to just pick on Jennifer, Steven Tyler LOVEs everyone. Re-watch Wednesday, he did not say a bad word about anyone. Randy tries to actually judge but he is not strong like Simon was to go against the other two and their glowing appraisals of everyone. Face it, even if you actually like someone, most people are willing to admit their favorites stink it up on occation. I kind of liked Paul for a while, but he has sucked the last few weeks and still got great reviews for our panel - even when his messed up voice was barely a whisper a two weeks ago and this week when he made a serious Cash song a lump of sticky syrup.

The great thing is, the judges may be told they need to actually judge the contestants rather then say everyone did amazing no matter how bad they sucked. If they gave honest reviews to Stefano, Paul, and Jacob one of them would have gone home a Pia would have easily moved on this week.

If they don't snap out of it, next it could be Lauren getting the boot, and she is the only idol in years that has a chance to actually be a pop star and sell more than 100k records. With the AI machine behind me, I could sell 100K records reading the dictionary in Pig Latin.

Expect more shockers if they continue to slather the love on both good and bad performances. Already Casey and Pia got the shaft before lesser talents. Those who actually vote are easily swayed by the judges, but if judges say they all are great how do they know who to vote for?

Bottom line, 13 year old girls are not going to vote for a Vegas lounge act no matter how many notes she hits unless the judges give them reasons to vote others out.

I am ready for real judging to start next week. Let the fun begin.

This is why I watch reality TV and Idol. It sure is not for the talent, it is for the drama. We got a big dose of that tonight, that's what it's all about. Anyone that says they are not watching because Pia got voted out does not understand what reality TV is all about.

Still POOR Stefano, I really feel sorry for him, he moves on and gets no love and almost gets treated like a villain. I think he deserves an apology next week - even though he really does suck, he played within the rules and moved on.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I wont remember who Pia is in a year.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Maui said:


> America is full of a bunch of effing idiots.
> 
> First Casey and now Pia get voted out? Really? Paul is Safe? Jacob insults the audience and is safe? Stefano oversings yet another song and is safe?


Hell, I dont even remember who Casey is (not gonna Google it either)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm happy they saved Casey rather than Pia. I stand by my statement above: Pia == boring. Casey may not be a great singer, but he's interesting: you're not sure what he's going to do. With Pia, you _always_ know exactly what she's going to do and exactly what it will sound like.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I haven't seen the show yet and I was going to try and not peek at the results this week. Then I read Ellen Degeneres's tweet "Are you watching Idol? I am shocked and sad." So I had to come here to check it out. Not terribly surprised at the results.

And contrary to the general opinion, no one has really sucked in the last few weeks. Sure several performers have a specific style or personality that polarizes, but none of them I would ever think, don't quit your day job. For the most part, the biggest criticism the judges can say is "for you, for me, it wasn't the right song". I think pretty much each of the contestants have been pitchy in parts of at least one of the songs this season. None of them have picked up a song they just couldn't do at all, just songs that just plain don't stand out. 

I would say Pia is gone because she just plain wore out her welcome. Even this weeks song wasn't really upbeat. Just a slightly faster ballad. There was nothing musically interesting in her singing. Wish it were Jacob 'tho. Pia is easy to ignore. Jacob is just too annoying to ignore. And the only thing I've like that came out of his mouth was during the wrestling conversations when he perfectly deadpanned "I'm not going to talk about wrestling."


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well that's about the biggest bunch of BS since Daughtry's boot. Wonder if the judges are sorry now they used the save on Casey.





MLR930 said:


> They never should have wasted that save on Casey! I think once this season is over I'm done with it. I should have learned last year when Lee won.


Correct me if I'm wrong. The save could not be used after the Top 10? If so, it wouldn't mattered if the save was used or not.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> They did her a favor. The winners are jinxed anyway.


Didn't seemed to hurt Carry Underwood.

Will be seeing Pia again.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DLL66 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. The save could not be used after the Top 10? If so, it wouldn't mattered if the save was used or not.


I never paid that much attention, but I thought the save was available until it gets down to about five or six? I'm sure someone will come along with a definitive answer.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

While I disagree with Pia being sent home last night, I do not believe she had a chance to win it all. We all know it's far more than a singing competition. It does blow that Jacob, Paul, Haley, and Stefano are still there and Pia is gone though. 

And I guess it's safe to say I'm not an Iggy Pop fan. Maybe that's just his thing but it appeared like AI didn't screen his performance at all. The whole thing seemed uncomfortable.

I think Pia looked outstanding last night. Probably trying to make up for what Gwen Stefani made her wear on Wednesday night. I never thought she could look bad but that outfit did a fine job at it.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> They did her a favor. The winners are jinxed anyway.


How are the 9th-place finishers doing?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Iggy Pop was creepy and gross. Wrong venue, wrong crowd.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

lambertman said:


> How are the 9th-place finishers doing?


Jessica Sierra was in rehab and released a porno last year.

I forgot about her until the sex tape showed up.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO all 9 were good and there was no easy choice, but Pia was certainly one of the 3 or 4 best singers. She would have been cut eventually, but ahead of Paul? Stefano? Casey? Hailey? Regardless, I don't think it will hurt her career. I'm guessing that if she Iovine doesn't already have her signed to a record deal he will soon.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DLL66 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. The save could not be used after the Top 10? If so, it wouldn't mattered if the save was used or not.


They could have used the save at any point up to the finale or top 3, not sure which.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

The "judging" is all cheerleading and has been since the live shows began. That will be the kiss of death moving forward... if it does survive another season. It's not really that surprising that they have been exposed with Simon off the show... just disappointing.

Tyler is just worthless. He'll interject a stupid catch-phrase at the wrong time. Terrific. Randy is still as awful as he's always been and I just tune out Lopez altogether since she believes everyone can pump out gold records by simply breathing.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> They could have used the save at any point up to the finale or top 3, not sure which.


The top 5.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> America is full of a bunch of effing idiots.
> 
> First Casey and now Pia get voted out? Really? Paul is Safe? Jacob insults the audience and is safe? Stefano oversings yet another song and is safe?
> 
> ...


Now that this has a had time to sink in I still feel pretty much the same way but can see the reasons.


I still blame the judges. Their opinions go a long way to influence the vote. The only criticisms I remember from performance show was Randy criticizing the opening of Stefano's number and Jennifer trying to imprpve Pia's stage presence. Look who were the bottom 2. Everyone else got unqualified raves

Pia Song choice - I didn't even know that song very well and I am older than most. With all the uptempo songs she could have chosen she picked the least known song of the night. I love Pia but I did not love the song. Ain't No Mountain Hiigh Enough would have been a better up tempo number with mountains and rivers.

The Audience - For choosing style (Paul) over talent (Pia).

Gwen Stefani - Just because I still think she did an lousy job as style consultant.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Pia.
> I agree there are many who should be voted off before she was - but it kindof cracked me up how 'shocked' and upset everyone was. I laughed.


Best shock boot ever- right up there with Daughtry's disbelief 
That was great TV- schadenfreude at its finest.
She_ so_ thought she was safe.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Jesda said:


> I wont remember who Pia is in a year.


a year? more like a week for me. she was very bland.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm as surprised as anyone, but people, remember, it's NOT a competition, it's reality TV!

Stefano goes home, no surprise, Pia, water-coolers are hummin'!!

If a singer is good, they'll make it. Just BEING on this show will get them noticed and all of them are almost certainly guaranteed work in the music biz, if not a recording contract.

Daughtry probably did a lot better going out when he did (AND turning down the job of lead singer for Fuel) as it gave him more musical freedom to do his own thing. Maybe the same is true for Pia.

Remember, just because we're not hearing about them all the time doesn't mean they're not working.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

This list of course is my opinion. Descending order by success. I felt I had to add just one loser to represent each season.

*Success by Winners*
Season 4: Carrie Underwood
Season 1: Kelly Clarkson
Season 3: Fantasia
Season 9: Lee DeWyze
Season 7: David Cook
Season 8: Kris Allen
Season 6: Jordin Sparks
Season 5: Taylor Hicks
Season 2: Ruben Studdard

*Success by Losers*
Season 3: Jennifer Hudson (6th Place)
Season 5: Chris Daughtry (3rd Place)
Season 8: Adam Lambert (Runner Up)
Season 2: Clay Aiken (Runner Up)
Season 4: Constantine Maroulis (5th Place)
Season 1: Justin Guarini (Runner Up)
Season 9: Crystal Bowersox (Runner Up)
Season 7: David Archuleta (Runner Up)
Season 6: Sanjaya Malakar (6th Place)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> [*]Pia Song choice - I didn't even know that song very well and I am older than most. With all the uptempo songs she could have chosen she picked the least known song of the night. I love Pia but I did not love the song. Ain't No Mountain Hiigh Enough would have been a better up tempo number with mountains and rivers.


I LOVE the song Pia sang -River Deep, Mountain High was a very popular Tina Turner song. It was a classic example of Phil Spector's "Wall of Sound" technique. It was a HUGE hit in it's time. I am the same age as you and I know this song very well.

That being said, Pia's version lacked a lot of the "umph" of the Turner version. Tina blows the lid off when you listen to the original recording. Pia's voice is very "thin" in comparison. I agree that it was NOT a good song choice for her - she is NO Tina Turner. You are correct that Pia would have done a better job with a Diana Ross tune - their vocal style is much more similar...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

gossamer88 said:


> This list of course is my opinion. Descending order by success. I felt I had to add just one loser to represent each season.
> 
> *Success by Winners*
> Season 4: Carrie Underwood
> ...


My only argument would be the switch the top 2 on both lists and move Lee down a few notches (unless I'm missing something) and you're golden.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

nyny523 said:


> I LOVE the song Pia sang -River Deep, Mountain High was a very popular Tina Turner song. It was a classic example of Phil Spector's "Wall of Sound" technique. It was a HUGE hit in it's time. I am the same age as you and I know this song very well.


Not sure how old either of you are but I agree with you, that song was a huge hit and I remember it well even though it was a hit before I was even born.


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

I will be one of the lone voices here that actually like Paul. I was shocked by Pia going home though.. You could tell on her face that she couldn't believe either. She was awful nice to look at too...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> My only argument would be the switch the top 2 on both lists and move Lee down a few notches (unless I'm missing something) and you're golden.


Carrie Underwood is more successful than Kelly Clarkson.
Jennifer Hudson is more successful than Chris Daughtry.

As for the rest, none of them are even on my radar, so I could care less...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Carrie Underwood is more successful than Kelly Clarkson.
> Jennifer Hudson is more successful than Chris Daughtry.
> 
> As for the rest, *none of them are even on my radar*, so I could care less...


For me as well. I had to go to Wikipedia to remind myself.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> This list of course is my opinion. Descending order by success. I felt I had to add just one loser to represent each season.
> 
> *Success by Winners*
> Season 4: Carrie Underwood
> ...


David Cook has had way more success than Lee or Fantasia. I think Jordin should probably fall behind David as well.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I LOVE the song Pia sang -River Deep, Mountain High was a very popular Tina Turner song.


I guess it is just selective memory on my part. I was more of a rocker in those days.

I still think that it was probably the least well known song by a pretty large margin.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

The expression on Stefano's face was priceless. Almost as good as Katharine McPhee's face when Daughtry got the boot.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> This list of course is my opinion. Descending order by success. I felt I had to add just one loser to represent each season.
> 
> *Success by Winners*
> Season 4: Carrie Underwood
> ...


I miss Sanjaya. What's he up to these days? Please say hi to him for me.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Ekims said:


> I will be one of the lone voices here that actually like Paul. I was shocked by Pia going home though.. You could tell on her face that she couldn't believe either. She was awful nice to look at too...


I'm with you.

But Paul is boring me. That "Blackbird" he did as a duet in Hollywood was amazing. The Rod Stewart was solid too. But I can't keep having to refer back to those. He needs another awesome performance ASAP.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

nyny523 said:


> Carrie Underwood is more successful than Kelly Clarkson.
> Jennifer Hudson is more successful than Chris Daughtry.


He clearly said it as his opinion. I don't care which one actually sells more. IMO Kelly and Daughtry are more successful.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Too bad the voting can't be against a contestant, huh? While Pia is certainly better than some of the rest, she wasn't my favorite, and didn't get my vote.

I agree that without criticism from the judges a certain segment of the population won't be swayed in the proper direction.

Did anyone here vote for Pia?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> Did anyone here vote for Pia?


I usually throw her a few votes but honestly forgot to because I started playing Red Dead right after Wednesday nights performances.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Carrie Underwood is more successful than Kelly Clarkson.
> Jennifer Hudson is more successful than Chris Daughtry.


I believe that's what I said. 



photoshopgrl said:


> He clearly said it as his opinion. I don't care which one actually sells more. IMO Kelly and Daughtry are more successful.


That's your opinion!


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Your cowboy gaming is why she's on a flight home...Way to go.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> He clearly said it as his opinion. I don't care which one actually sells more. IMO Kelly and Daughtry are more successful.


I agree with you on Kelly and kindof agree with you on Daughtry although I think Hudson has had a different kindof success due to Dreamgirls and winning an Oscar.
Her choices of material for her albums has been really bad in my opinion.



snowjay said:


> David Cook has had way more success than Lee or Fantasia. I think Jordin should probably fall behind David as well.


Sorry - has David Cook had ANY success? 
The only time I ever hear of him or see him is when he appears on American Idol (for example recording the outgoing song for this year).

At least Jordin Sparks had ONE huge hit with No Air.

Lastly - I distinctly recall be gobsmacked when Jennifer Hudson got eliminated and equally shocked when Daughtry got the book.

Last night. Just didn't care one way or the other.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

It's impossible to do these types of rankings unless you keep criteria very narrowly defined- singles chart ranking, single sales, albums chart rankings, album sales, all of the above USA, all of the above global, tour gross, etc.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> I agree with you on Kelly and kindof agree with you on Daughtry although I think Hudson has had a different kindof success due to Dreamgirls and winning an Oscar.
> Her choices of material for her albums has been really bad in my opinion.
> 
> Sorry - has David Cook had ANY success?
> The only time I ever hear of him or see him is when he appears on American Idol (for example recording the outgoing song for this year).


Absolutely... Just a week after winning Idol "The Time of My Life" broke some Billboard records. That song could be heard several times a day on the radio for almost a year. He released "Light On" later that year followed by "Come back to me" a few months later. They all have gotten lots of air time. I've heard more David Cook on the radio than I have Adam Lambert since he finished Idol, I was still hearing DC after Lee won. It's probably dwindled to once or twice a week now unless I pull him up in my iPod.

Oh and Jordin had two hits, Tattoo and No Air.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

snowjay said:


> I've heard more David Cook on the radio than I have Adam Lambert since he won, I was still hearing DC after Lee won..


I think Adam Lambert lost to some guy named Kris Allen.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I think Adam Lambert lost to some guy named Kris Allen.


yeah, faux pas... should of been since he finished.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Jessica Sierra was in rehab and released a porno last year.
> 
> I forgot about her until the sex tape showed up.


So does that make her the most successful 9th place finisher?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

JFriday said:


> So does that make her the most successful 9th place finisher?


Er, no, since she finished 10th. As for whether or not she is the most successful 10th (or 9th, for that matter) place finisher, you tell me:
EJ Day
Jim Verranos
Charles Grigsby
Julia DeMato
Amy Adams
Camile Velasco
Nikko Smith
Lisa Tucker
Mandisa
Chris Sligh
Gina Glocksen
Chikezie
Ramiele Malubay
Michael Sarver
Megan Joy
Didi Benami
Andrew Garcia
Katie Stevens
Naima Adedapo
Thia Megia
Pia Toscano
(This includes the two Season 9 eliminations from the Top 9 after the save, and the two Season 10 eliminations from the Top 10 after the save; also, Season 1 had two eliminations from the Top 10, and in Season 2, Charles Grigsby was eliminated from the Top 11 but there was a disqualification two weeks later, so presumably he was "moved up" to 10th (and put on the tour).)



kettledrum said:


> Too bad the voting can't be against a contestant, huh? While Pia is certainly better than some of the rest, she wasn't my favorite, and didn't get my vote.


This has been discussed in any number of places (probably including here). I think the reason you don't vote people out is, what would probably end up happening would be, people would vote for the singer they thought was the best besides their own favorite (so they could get rid of the competition).

-- Don


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

snowjay said:


> I've heard more David Cook on the radio


What is this thing you refer to called "radio"?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> What is this thing you refer to called "radio"?


It's a magic box that plays music.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

JFriday said:


> So does that make her the most successful 9th place finisher?


I think so 

I'd also welcome the release of a Pia Toscano "home movie"



snowjay said:


> It's a magic box that plays music.


So like an iPod, but bigger?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Ryan on twitter linked to some celebs that had tweeted about last night. They seem just as baffled as I am



Tom Hanks said:


> Don't have an IDOL habit, but how could the USA vote Pia off? I may be done for the season! HANX





Ashton Kutcher said:


> Who are the people that vote on American idol? That's just crazy! That Pia girl is dope! #almostcriminal





Ellen said:


> Sending love to Pia (@PToscanoAI10). I still cant believe it. Im thinking about starting a support group.





Minka Kelly said:


> Will someone please explain to me HOW in the WORLD @PToscanoAI10 (Pia) has been voted off American Idol?! #baffled!!





Alyssa Milano said:


> What in the world? Pia? Pia was sent home? How is that possible? I'm so confused.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Jesda said:


> So like an iPod, but bigger?


All shapes and sizes, and the music is free, you don't have to download anything. Occasionally you'll also hear the news and the weather.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Your cowboy gaming is why she's on a flight home...Way to go.


Okay you just seriously made me laugh out loud.



snowjay said:


> Absolutely... Just a week after winning Idol "The Time of My Life" broke some Billboard records. That song could be heard several times a day on the radio for almost a year. He released "Light On" later that year followed by "Come back to me" a few months later. They all have gotten lots of air time. I've heard more David Cook on the radio than I have Adam Lambert since he finished Idol, I was still hearing DC after Lee won. It's probably dwindled to once or twice a week now unless I pull him up in my iPod.


Actually I think Come Back To Me was his biggest hit. It's the only one I still hear all the time. And of course now he's got the swan song for Idol this season. I really dig it too.



snowjay said:


> Oh and Jordin had two hits, Tattoo and No Air.


Battlefield... which IMHO was her best of the bunch.



Maui said:


> Ryan on twitter linked to some celebs that had tweeted about last night. They seem just as baffled as I am


The funniest one for me was Daughtry.


> CHRIS_Daughtry Chris Daughtry
> What the crap!!?? I thought Pia was THE best singer on the show this year!


Followed by this when he realized everyone was comparing the two. 


> CHRIS_Daughtry Chris Daughtry
> Oh cool! #Daughtry is trending Yay us


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> Actually I think Come Back To Me was his biggest hit. It's the only one I still hear all the time. And of course now he's got the swan song for Idol this season. I really dig it too.


You might be right about Come Back to Me. I just remembered him coming out of the box setting a record and getting air play multiple times a day for a long long time. His season was the first season I watched Idol all the way through mostly because of his performances early on.



> Battlefield... which IMHO was her best of the bunch.


Forgot about that one. Don't think it got as much air time as the others though?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

snowjay said:


> Forgot about that one. Don't think it got as much air time as the others though?


No it didn't have the success the other two had but it was my favorite.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

snowjay said:


> It's a magic box that plays music.


Does it do 3d?


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> And of course now he's got the swan song for Idol this season. I really dig it too.


I am pretty sure you know that Don't You (Forget About Me) is a cover of a Simple Minds song. Sounds almost the same as the original except a little grittier voice on the chorus with a little of the 80s polish taken off.

I guess David Cook has been somewhat successful but the real measure is album #2 after the Idol hype has cooled.

BTW - The I found this a pretty interesting take on Idol 2011

It has a link in it to an older interview with Simon that kind of foretells AIs fate this year. I did not know that when the British version of X-Factor came out, the British version of AI was cancelled.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

David Cook's fake-rock voice sounds so forced and fake.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I am pretty sure you know that Don't You (Forget About Me) is a cover of a Simple Minds song. Sounds almost the same as the original except a little grittier voice on the chorus with a little of the 80s polish taken off.


  Of course I knew that. I didn't figure I even had to say it. I'm an 80s girl though so maybe I shouldn't assume.

Yeah he didn't change it up and maybe that's why I dig it. I'm usually never fond of people messing with my favorite 80s songs too much. Sometimes it's so bad that I cannot believe others like it... i.e. one of my all time favorite songs by one of my all time favorite bands, The Police being remade into WTFever it's supposed to be now by I think Puff Daddy. Travesty! Or how about Marylin Manson doing Sweet Dreams. UGH..

okay /rant back on subject.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Sorry - has David Cook had ANY success?
> .


If you consider headlining shows at indian casinos a success, then yes.....


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> i.e. one of my all time favorite songs by one of my all time favorite bands, The Police being remade into WTFever it's supposed to be *now* by I think Puff Daddy.


NOW??  When Puffy did that cover, *I* was still relevant.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

lambertman said:


> NOW??  When Puffy did that cover, *I* was still relevant.



It was the first one I thought of because it's the one that pissed me off the most.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I can't even name a David Cook song


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Actually I think Come Back To Me was his biggest hit. It's the only one I still hear all the time. And of course now he's got the swan song for Idol this season. I really dig it too.


Time of My Life (only Billboard #1) sold 1,387,528 (platinum), Light On sold 1,113,000 (platinum), and Come Back to me sold 523,134.
Total _album_ sales 1,345,000 (platinum) which ain't too shabby nowadays.

New single from upcoming 2nd album drops the 19th of this month.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> This list of course is my opinion. Descending order by success. I felt I had to add just one loser to represent each season.
> 
> *Success by Winners*
> Season 4: Carrie Underwood
> ...


Kelly Pickler need to be added to your "Loser" list. She has a lot of success.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

snowjay said:


> Forgot about that one. Don't think it got as much air time as the others though?


"One Step At A Time", which I bought.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I liked this tweet, even though I do like some of the contestants:

@rainnwilson Today's American Idol Recap: A bunch of idiots voted off some idiot who sang worse than a bunch of other idiots.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, thats pretty funny


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

LOL, Jimmy is letting no moss grow- US Magazine is reporting that Pia will be signed to Interscope records ASAP.

http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/news/american-idols-pia-toscano-scores-a-record-deal-201194


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> LOL, Jimmy is letting no moss grow- US Magazine is reporting that Pia will be signed to Interscope records ASAP.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/news/american-idols-pia-toscano-scores-a-record-deal-201194


Hmm. Previous seasons have had Idol finalists under exclusive contract to 19E for no less than 1 year. I wonder if the terms have changed with Iovine's participation in the show, or if this rumor is a little off.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. Previous seasons have had Idol finalists under exclusive contract to 19E for no less than 1 year. I wonder if the terms have changed with Iovine's participation in the show, or if this rumor is a little off.


They're still under contract to 19E&R&M, but now in association with UMG/Interscope instead of Sony and its roster of labels.

Historically, no one has been officially announced as signed before the end of the season, no recording was done until after the end of the season, and no runner up or other contestant has been allowed to release anything before the winner. Inquiring minds are waiting to see how quickly anything is truly done as this could represent quite the head start. In a crowded field where rushed albums are usually the worse for it this could prove a significant change from what has been done in the past with Sony on board.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

It really bugs me when people say Pia (or whomever) was "voted off". She wasn't voted off; the others were voted in. In fact, if it were the other way around and America could vote for the person they want to go the results would be very different each week. In that case, the worst people would actually go home before the better ones. 

I certainly wish I had been given the opportunity to cast a vote AGAINST Jacob and his insulting, obnoxious comments.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Check it out, check it out.

I finally got a chance to watch the Top 9, and NFW did Pia deserve to go. Not only was she not the worst, she and Casey were my top 2. I can't believe I say that because I have not really felt either of them this year, in fact the opposite. When I found she was doing River Deep, Mountain High, I was a bit disquieted, because that Tina Turner performance is in my Top 10 all time favorite vocals, a song I can listen to many times in a row. I totally get all the critique of Pia's lack of performing skills - she should have done that song running around like James would - but she gets 10 out of 10 from me on the vocals.

My bottom three would have been Jacob, Stefano and Paul. Jacob going.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

DLL66 said:


> Kelly Pickler need to be added to your "Loser" list. She has a lot of success.


I only picked one loser per season and Daughtry, IMO, is more successful than Pickler. Now if I did a list of successful losers she would've made it and it would have been a shorter list.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> He clearly said it as his opinion. I don't care which one actually sells more. IMO Kelly and Daughtry are more successful.


How is success a matter of opinion? You measure it in some other way than sales? In what way is Kelly more successful than Carrie?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Roadblock said:


> How is success a matter of opinion? You measure it in some other way than sales? In what way is Kelly more successful than Carrie?


Based on worldwide record play.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Roadblock said:


> How is success a matter of opinion? You measure it in some other way than sales? In what way is Kelly more successful than Carrie?


Kelly Clarkson is still the most successful American Idol winner, beating out Carrie Underwood, according to a formula released by Billboard. Kelly Clarkson has notched eight Billboard Hot 100 top 10s -- including two No. 1s -- from four albums.
http://www.billboard.com/features/t...can-idols-of-all-time-1004088662.story?page=4

While Underwood is on top of her genre and has sold more albums than Clarkson, Billboard still gives Clarkson the edge.
According to Billboard Clarkson has sold 10.6 million albums, 15.9 million singles and has had 4.2 million radio plays. They claim that ranks her the top graduate from Idol.
Underwood has 11.5 million in albums and 13.9 million single sales. The country singer also had 2.4 million radio plays since she won Idol in 2005.

I would still term this a senseless argument- I say Billboard, others say Soundscan, I say global, they say US.
Radio spins, single sales, album sales.
It's statistics- anyone can verify almost any argument made.
They are both doing plenty good.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

tiams said:


> It really bugs me when people say Pia (or whomever) was "voted off". She wasn't voted off; the others were voted in. In fact, if it were the other way around and America could vote for the person they want to go the results would be very different each week. In that case, the worst people would actually go home before the better ones.
> 
> I certainly wish I had been given the opportunity to cast a vote AGAINST Jacob and his insulting, obnoxious comments.


I don't think so (see the bottom of that post).



Cearbhaill said:


> Historically, no one has been officially announced as signed before the end of the season


This depends on what you mean by "before the end of the season"; in Season 2, Ryan announced during the finale that both Clay Aiken and Reuben Stoddard had been signed to contracts.

The only thing the winner gets that nobody else does is a "guarantee" of a recording contract. I think the winner also has an unwritten "right" to have his/her album released first, but I am not 100% sure of this. (I thought this applied to their first singles as well, but wasn't there a year not too long ago where the runner-up's single was released a week before the winner's?)


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Kelly Clarkson is still the most successful American Idol winner, beating out Carrie Underwood, according to a formula released by Billboard. Kelly Clarkson has notched eight Billboard Hot 100 top 10s -- including two No. 1s -- from four albums.
> http://www.billboard.com/features/t...can-idols-of-all-time-1004088662.story?page=4
> 
> While Underwood is on top of her genre and has sold more albums than Clarkson, Billboard still gives Clarkson the edge.
> ...


While I believe what they are reporting, I also believe it's difficult to compare this in an apples to apples situation. Clarkson has had more years to get more record spins and sales. Maybe by the time Underwood has had the title as long as Clarkson, her record spins will be even or possibly out number those.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> I think the winner also has an unwritten "right" to have his/her album released first, but I am not 100% sure of this. (I thought this applied to their first singles as well, but wasn't there a year not too long ago where the runner-up's single was released a week before the winner's?)


Yep, Archie released Crush a couple of weeks before Cook released Light On in 2008.
This 'winner releases first' thing has always been convention but I don't believe there is any rule per se.
And it seems this year all bets are off as Popeater is now reporting that 19 doesn't want to let Pia release anything too early.
Personally I think all this brouhaha (Pia is releasing a single soon! Pia isn't releasing a single! Pia was seen walking into Electra offices! David Foster wants Pia!) is merely to keep her buzz going.



MNoelH said:


> While I believe what they are reporting, I also believe it's difficult to compare this in an apples to apples situation. Clarkson has had more years to get more record spins and sales. Maybe by the time Underwood has had the title as long as Clarkson, her record spins will be even or possibly out number those.


Of course.
It's a ridiculous thing to want to sort out 100%.
And recent Idols have to battle the increasingly alarming drop in sales that music continues to see. 
Old numbers can't be compared to new numbers.
But the whole "my Idol is better than your Idol" is what makes much of the Idol bubble go 'round.
I swear it is like baseball stats


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Just watched the last 5 minutes of this. I think Randy, J.Lo and Seacrest knew that this vote was the beginning of the end of the show. Seacrest ending the show with "keep watching - we need you" was a new kind of desperate for them. 

I agree with the posts earlier in the thread: if Simon were still there, he would have been telling everyone else how much they suck, and Pia wouldn't have been voted off. I think Randy and J.Lo realized the same thing. It's their fault, both for heaping praise on the undeserving and for using the save too early.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

aindik said:


> Seacrest ending the show with "keep watching - we need you" was a new kind of desperate for them.


Agreed. I chuckled when he said that as it was quite desperate.



aindik said:


> I agree with the posts earlier in the thread: if Simon were still there, he would have been telling everyone else how much they suck, and Pia wouldn't have been voted off. I think Randy and J.Lo realized the same thing. It's their fault, both for heaping praise on the undeserving and for using the save too early.


I agree with all of this as well. Maybe this will change their ways...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It's a matter of opinion whether they used the save too early. I think Casey deserved to be saved and they were nearly as shocked when he was voted out. 

As for criticism, it almost seems like they are more willing to give constructive criticisms to their favorites (Casey and Pia) because they expect more out of them while just letting the others slide by with a "good job".

So I do blame the judges and the fact that, as Steven said, ""Boys aren't voting, and girls are jealous." I definitely think the demographics of those who vote plays a big part.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with Maui. I had no issues with them saving Casey. It's the reason they had to use it for him and the reason Pia was in the danger zone that I take issue with. Steven was so awesome during auditions... what the hell happened? He was so great, giving great quality feedback. Then we get to the live shows and he's _this_.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

aindik said:


> Just watched the last 5 minutes of this. I think Randy, J.Lo and Seacrest knew that this vote was the beginning of the end of the show. Seacrest ending the show with "keep watching - we need you" was a new kind of desperate for them.





GoHalos said:


> Agreed. I chuckled when he said that as it was quite desperate.
> 
> I agree with all of this as well. Maybe this will change their ways...


They probably loved that fact that Tom Hanks tweeted that he may be done with the this season after watching Pia's elimination.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I agree with Maui. I had no issues with them saving Casey. It's the reason they had to use it for him and the reason Pia was in the danger zone that I take issue with. Steven was so awesome during auditions... what the hell happened? He was so great, giving great quality feedback. Then we get to the live shows and he's this.


I think it's because of the live audience - Steven and Jennifer don't want to get booed. That doesn't explain Randy, however.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Steven was so awesome during auditions... what the hell happened? He was so great, giving great quality feedback. Then we get to the live shows and he's _this_.


Agreed. I've been a long-time Aerosmith fan, and I also liked him a lot in the auditions, but now he's turned into Paula II.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> This 'winner releases first' thing has always been convention but I don't believe there is any rule per se.


I don't think it's as much "convention" as it is "common sense." Remember, Idol is, when you get down to it, a popularity contest, so you would expect the most popular singer to have a release first (and as soon as possible, to capitalize on the show's popularity). I vaguely remember Reuben Stoddard "giving his blessing" to Clay Aiken releasing the first Season 2 album (I think Reuben was having some sort of problem with his), but can't find any immediate evidence of it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> I don't think it's as much "convention" as it is "common sense."


Somehow Jimmy Iovine doesn't see it that way


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I believe that Pia was boring. She sang really boring songs very well. But she didn't perform very well. She just sang.

Her Wed Night performance was almost comical. Her movements were so forced and stilted, it was obvious someone was forceing her. 

She is the least entertaining of the bottom 9. She might have been more talented vocally, but overall not the best. She didn't generate enough passion to push people to vote. They didn't care enough for her to stay.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm not saying she's the next big thing. She did have a robotic quality to her. But even with that, she was/is better than the 8 people still left on the show this year. 

James is in a completely different genre, which values an over the top stage presence. The others? At least as boring as Pia is, and without her talent.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

If the girls had been allowed to wear their own outfits instead of the ones that Gwen selected for them Pia migh still be here. She looked really hot in the black outfit she wore the night she got voted off. There was also a thing on aol yesterday that Pia is dating one of the pro's from DWTS. The one that Bristol was teamed with last year.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> If the girls had been allowed to wear their own outfits instead of the ones that Gwen selected for them Pia migh still be here. She looked really hot in the black outfit she wore the night she got voted off. There was also a thing on aol yesterday that Pia is dating one of the pro's from DWTS. The one that Bristol was teamed with last year.


Yeah, she'd been angling for someone to hook her up with Mark Ballas and someone came through.

She could do a million billion times better on her worst day.


----------

